
What Defines a Stem Cell? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/67/reboot/what-defines-a-stem-cell
======
killjoywashere
Expression of CD34 and CD117 (aka stem cell growth factor receptor) and blast
morphology are pretty definitive, no? Sox2, Oct3/4 and Nanog are good too, but
using transcription factors for cell sorting isn't going to get you very
far...

~~~
j7ake
I think The most unequivocal way to establish you’ve got stem cells is a
transplantation experiment on irradiated mice. If you can replenish the cell
types of interest after the transplantation experiment, it is convincing that
you’ve got a stem fell.

